# CAAD10-4 Removed from Cannondale Website?



## Accordion (Mar 27, 2010)

I wanted to check some specs on my 2012 CAAD10-4 and I noticed that I got a 404 error. I didn't think much of it but when I went to the overview of the CAAD10s I notice that the 10-4 is completely missing yet the other three iterations are there.

Weird.


----------



## MUKAMOmember (Sep 24, 2011)

huh, interesting.....I wonder why that is.


----------



## outhere (Apr 11, 2011)

I noticed the same thing a few days ago. I have no idea as to why it's been removed.


----------



## Accordion (Mar 27, 2010)

I'm only concerned BECAUSE I HAVE THAT BIKE! Heh heh...


----------



## IainStevens (Sep 27, 2011)

It might be completely unrelated but...it turns out that the gorgeous pale-blue & orange colour combination that graces the 2012 CAAD10-4 is actually trademarked in the EU by Gulf Oil. Perhaps their lawyers have been in touch with Cannondale? 

"So strong has this colour combination become that the Gulf Oil International Group created an international first when they were granted a pan-EU trademark registration for this unique colour combination." - http://www.gulfoilltd.com/about_gulf/gulf_today/colours_flash/


----------



## eminefes (Mar 2, 2010)

Don't worry, it's not just the CAAD10 4.The same error occurs when you click on the Synapse Carbon 4 and all of the alloy Synapse models. There may even be others, but I haven't checked all the bikes.


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

IainStevens said:


> It might be completely unrelated but...it turns out that the gorgeous pale-blue & orange colour combination that graces the 2012 CAAD10-4 is actually trademarked in the EU by Gulf Oil. Perhaps their lawyers have been in touch with Cannondale?
> 
> "So strong has this colour combination become that the Gulf Oil International Group created an international first when they were granted a pan-EU trademark registration for this unique colour combination." - The POWER of Colour : Gulf Today : About Gulf : Gulf Oil Limited


I really hate crap like this. It is two colors!!!!! Soon, red will be trademarked by Stanford. Then, you will get sued for driving your red car to a game. I am glad we are not Europe


----------



## georgewerr (Mar 4, 2009)

CAAD 10 - 4 is up now


----------



## Gcrosshairs (May 3, 2011)

Their new website is still shaky. Hard to navigate. Must be working out the bugs.


----------

